# True or False - Can you evict a villager from Town Hall?



## Valzed (Mar 19, 2018)

I have a villager I'd like to move out without an amiibo card. I'm a big chicken and  I don't TT - which I've read is an option but is also risky. I've been scouring the internet on how to get villagers to move and many sites say you just have to befriend the villager and wait for them to ping you. Okay... that's time consuming but I'll give it a go. (Some suggested ignoring the villager but I've already talked to this villager a lot. Others suggest hitting your villager with nets & hammers. Having had this done to me I'm not doing this to a villager.)

Today I came across two different play through guides that both stated that if you go to Isabelle , pick "Problem Villager" and repeatedly complain about that villager that you'll eventually get an option to evict the villager. I've never gone to Isabelle about a problem villager before.

Can anyone verify if complaining in Town Hall will give you the option to evict the villager? I'm hoping someone has actually done this and can give me their advice. OR I'm hoping people have tried this and can tell me not to waste my time because it 100% doesn't work. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 19, 2018)

False. You can only force them to remove their current catchphrase/greeting, their clothing, and reset their letters (I think).


----------



## Moon Witch (Mar 19, 2018)

complaining does not let you evict a villager. the only way you can do that is with amiibos.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep my friend, it does nothing.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 19, 2018)

This is one of many reasons why I love this forum. I can get definitive answers to situations like these. Thank you all for helping me with this!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 19, 2018)

Also, a head's up: there's no real way to 'choose' who moves out. Who decides to move is entirely random, but there are methods to get villagers to move out more frequently, but it involves A LOT of time travel.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 19, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> Also, a head's up: there's no real way to 'choose' who moves out. Who decides to move is entirely random, but there are methods to get villagers to move out more frequently, but it involves A LOT of time travel.



Thank you for this info also, Khaelis!

Sigh, I sort of figured if the Town Hall option was a bust then getting pinged was my only option and I know that's random. Only Molly & Ankha ever ping me about moving out.(I don't want them to move.) None of my other 8 villagers ever mention it. Oh, dear - I'm not ready for a lot of time travel. My hands shake & my palms get sweaty when I _have_ to change the time on my 3DS for daylight savings time.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 19, 2018)

Valzed said:


> Thank you for this info also, Khaelis!
> 
> Sigh, I sort of figured if the Town Hall option was a bust then getting pinged was my only option and I know that's random. Only Molly & Ankha ever ping me about moving out.(I don't want them to move.) None of my other 8 villagers ever mention it. Oh, dear - I'm not ready for a lot of time travel. My hands shake & my palms get sweaty when I _have_ to change the time on my 3DS for daylight savings time.



Yeah, it's unfortunate. I'm slowly moving out my unwanted villagers to make room for my dreamies. Mira managed to move out quickly, but Skye wanted to move out twice (once before Mira wanted to and once after) and Vivian once before Leonardo pinged me about moving next week. It's completely random, unfortunately.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 19, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> Yeah, it's unfortunate. I'm slowly moving out my unwanted villagers to make room for my dreamies. Mira managed to move out quickly, but Skye wanted to move out twice (once before Mira wanted to and once after) and Vivian once before Leonardo pinged me about moving next week. It's completely random, unfortunately.



This is one time I'm not too happy with Nintendo. I hope you get all of your dreamies soon. I would like to have a cranky villager but I only have 2 cranky villager cards & they're both RV cards so I was trying not to use them so I could scan them in for others. I'm probably going to end up scanning one in though. This stinks. I'm sorry for all the players before me who had to deal with this and any players after me. This stinks.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 19, 2018)

Valzed said:


> This is one time I'm not too happy with Nintendo. I hope you get all of your dreamies soon. I would like to have a cranky villager but I only have 2 cranky villager cards & they're both RV cards so I was trying not to use them so I could scan them in for others. I'm probably going to end up scanning one in though. This stinks. I'm sorry for all the players before me who had to deal with this and any players after me. This stinks.



I'm sure I will, it will just take some time to move out the unwanted villagers. I already have someone reserve Peck for me after Leonardo moves out!


----------



## Valzed (Mar 19, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> I'm sure I will, it will just take some time to move out the unwanted villagers. I already have someone reserve Peck for me after Leonardo moves out!



I hope your unwanted villagers ping you quickly!  That's fantastic that you have someone holding Peck for you! Congrats!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 19, 2018)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82107-Guide-Fool-Proof-Guide-to-Moving-Villagers-OUT
This works wonders, but you have to tt, I don't think there's a way to get specific villagers out without tting or amiibo.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 19, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82107-Guide-Fool-Proof-Guide-to-Moving-Villagers-OUT
> This works wonders, but you have to tt, I don't think there's a way to get specific villagers out without tting or amiibo.



Oh, dear... that's a lot of TTing. I feel nervous just reading that guide. I'll bookmark just in case I ever find my backbone and get the nerve to TT. Thank you for the guide!!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 19, 2018)

I stay in the same month, to avoid too much destruction. Or you can tt 5 days back, then 5 days forward.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 19, 2018)

Valzed said:


> This is one time I'm not too happy with Nintendo. I hope you get all of your dreamies soon. I would like to have a cranky villager but I only have 2 cranky villager cards & they're both RV cards so I was trying not to use them so I could scan them in for others. I'm probably going to end up scanning one in though. This stinks. I'm sorry for all the players before me who had to deal with this and any players after me. This stinks.


Wisp tells you who he will "convince" to move. I've done it.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 20, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82107-Guide-Fool-Proof-Guide-to-Moving-Villagers-OUT
> This works wonders, but you have to tt, I don't think there's a way to get specific villagers out without tting or amiibo.



They've got a few thing's wrong, like TT'g backwards not counting. It certainly DOES count! 

I've gone forward, talked someone out of moving then gone back to the right date, and talked another villager out of moving.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 20, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Wisp tells you who he will "convince" to move. I've done it.



Yes, I know how to scan in the card but I was hoping complaining at Town Hall would let me evict the villager so I wouldn't need to use the card. It's an RV card and I won't be able to offer visits if someone needs them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jon_Snow said:


> They've got a few thing's wrong, like TT'g backwards not counting. It certainly DOES count!
> 
> I've gone forward, talked someone out of moving then gone back to the right date, and talked another villager out of moving.



You are the TT master, Sensei Snow. Whereas you well know I am the world's biggest TT chicken. lol!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 20, 2018)

Here's the safest way to get villagers to ping to move with Time travelling:
-Wait until a villager you want to keep pings to move.Tell them to stay,then save and quit.Now you can TT as far as you want into the future without losing any villagers.
-TT five days ahead.Save and quit.
-TT back five days.TTing back only counts as one day so you would have TTd a total of six days.Walk around your town without talking to any of your villagers.The moving villager will always be outside and they generally will be the first villager to ping you.If a villager pings you for anything else but moving,save and quit then restart your game and walk around the town until a villager pings to move.If it's a villager you want to keep,tell them to stay then save and quit and repeat the process until your unwanted villager pings to move(it can take a while).If it's the villager you want to boot out,then tell them to "have a nice life" or whatever dialogue choice you're given for letting a villager move then save and quit.The moving villager will move out in seven to ten days if everything was done right.

Please note that scanned-in Amiibo card villagers very rarely ping to move unless you have eight or more of them.I experimented with scanned in villagers in my cycling town and I didn't get one to ping until I had nine of them in town.Also,I've never lost a villager using this method but your town tends to get a bit weedy and flowery if you do this for long periods of time even with the beautiful ordinance.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 20, 2018)

Nunnafinga said:


> Here's the safest way to get villagers to ping to move with Time travelling:
> -Wait until a villager you want to keep pings to move.Tell them to stay,then save and quit.Now you can TT as far as you want into the future without losing any villagers.
> -TT five days ahead.Save and quit.
> -TT back five days.TTing back only counts as one day so you would have TTd a total of six days.Walk around your town without talking to any of your villagers.The moving villager will always be outside and they generally will be the first villager to ping you.If a villager pings you for anything else but moving,save and quit then restart your game and walk around the town until a villager pings to move.If it's a villager you want to keep,tell them to stay then save and quit and repeat the process until your unwanted villager pings to move(it can take a while).If it's the villager you want to boot out,then tell them to "have a nice life" or whatever dialogue choice you're given for letting a villager move then save and quit.The moving villager will move out in seven to ten days if everything was done right.
> ...



Thank you for the advice! I'm terrified of TTing though so I was hoping for a method to make a villager move that didn't involve TTing or scanning in a card.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 20, 2018)

Valzed said:


> Thank you for the advice! I'm terrified of TTing though so I was hoping for a method to make a villager move that didn't involve TTing or scanning in a card.



Unfortunately,time travelling is the fastest and most consistent way to get a villager to move and probably the only method that actually works(in its own peculiar way).Hitting villagers with nets,pushing them into pitfalls,talking to them excessively,not talking to them,being extra friendly to them all might work with the odd villager once in a while but they're not dependable methods.


----------

